
3-year-old disables dad's iPad for 25M minutes, or nearly half a century - hollasch
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/writers-3-year-old-son-disables-ipad-for-half-a-century
======
hollasch
Been going around. I'm thinking it's fake due to the increasing timeout delay.

